# Cheap juwel rio 125 lighting mods



## Ark (10 Jun 2008)

hi i am gettin a second hand juwel rio within the next week and the tank has 18watt bulbs

i get about 1.2wpg with these buls but want atleast 1.7wpg

anyone suggest a cheap way to change my lighting

the bulbs are t8 is there anyway to get them to t5 for better light output.

thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jun 2008)

There is a new T6 range that has come out that run on T8 ballasts:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ath=12_207


----------



## Wolfenrook (11 Jun 2008)

You could suplement them with some extra T5s using an external controler (the Hagen range are much cheaper than Arcadia ones).  Just put a tube clip in the middle of each tube and rest this on the brace bar, then attach the cables to your existing light fitting to hold it all in place and act like a hinge.  I used this method succesfully recently, ended up replacing my lighting completely though with a luminaire.

Ade


----------

